# IS MY URBAN DECAY NAKED 2 PALETTE REAL?



## katielouise (Jan 11, 2015)

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME! I bought this Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette off eBay on a buy it now for £25. It comes with the lip gloss, it has the serial number on both the palette and the packaging and everything seems real and genuine. I've watched about 5 videos on YouTube that show the differences between the real one and the fake ones and mine seems completely real. the ONLY thing that doesn't match up with the genuine ones, is the fact that the names of the shadows are slightly off centre. Could someone please tell me what they think?? Could anyone tell me whether their real one has names that are slightly off too? I'm thinking of taking it to debenhams to compare it to a real one, but this does seem so real - it's heavy, and the pigmentation is amazing , it's just the names aren't centred /: please take a look at pictures to see how pigmented the swatches are on my hand! Any help would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

I think you should check this out: http://community.sephora.com/t5/Eyes/Urban-Decay-Naked-2-from-Sephora-Fake-or-not/m-p/897069#U897069


----------

